# Changing a horses name



## minkymoo (14 August 2007)

What is it with changing a horses name? If you have a horse that has a rubbish name (be it show or stable) can you change it? If you don't like the name on the passport for example, can you apply to change it to a new/better one? Is it just superstition or are you not allowed to? Who would you go to to change it?

Sorry, seems random, but quite curious!


----------



## Capriole (14 August 2007)

i wouldnt think twice.
i never ask what a horses stable name is when im viewing/buying either, just name them myself.  

i dont know about passports and changing names in  them as ive not had a new horse since they came in


----------



## MizElz (14 August 2007)

we bought my horse from a dealer, but she had come from holland, and her papers showed her name as 'Chicka'. there were many jokes at the time about 'tikka masala' etc, so i changed it very quickly! hasnt brought me any bad luck, and it was 7 years ago! although i couldnt change it on her breed papers, i was able to register as Miss Ellie with the BSJA, and i assume, when i get her passported, i will be able to use the name i chose for her.


----------



## Capriole (14 August 2007)

lol, a friend bought a foreign horse called Jesus (pronounced differently though) judges always announced him as Jesus though and he had to have a name change too


----------



## dozzie (14 August 2007)

Im too superstitious to change a horses name!

The only one I ever changed died soon after putting me in hospital!!! But her name was maggot so really did have to change it!!!

So now I dont change the names!!!


----------



## custard (14 August 2007)

Willow's name was 'Worm' so it had to go, reluctantly as am superstitious.  His show name makes me cringe every time I write it on an entry form TBH and  I get really pee'd off with societies that charge a fortune to change it.


----------



## dozzie (14 August 2007)

LOL!!!Worm!!! Still dont think its as bad as Maggot though 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Maybe they were related!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I did turn a horse down that was called Fanny!! Just couldnt go there!!!


----------



## Baggybreeches (14 August 2007)

REgistered names with sports bodies can be changed for a small fee (usually around £50) Stud book names should not be changed but in exceptional circumstances, I recently enquired about changing my TB's name with wetherbys (long story) and the fee was £800!!!!!!! Apparently the girl said it was to put people off, damn right.
There is an element of superstition though even when we get horses/ponies with rubbish names we tend to 'adapt them' rather than change them!


----------



## Tia (14 August 2007)

I am not able to change the names on the horses registation papers but I don't have an issue at all with changing the stable name of the horse.


----------



## laurenpalmer (14 August 2007)

You could have a real name, a stable name and a show name, i wouldn't change the horse's real name. My horse is called Banana Man, stable name Bazil, i also have one called Blackberry so rather fruit orintated?!? accidentley of course, the came to me with those names!!


----------



## Chex (14 August 2007)

I wouldn't bother changing the registered name, but I would change the stable name if I didn't like it. I tend to shorten horses names anyway - Chex hasn't been called his proper name in about 5 years! I don't think they really care anyway, I'm pretty sure they respond to a voice they recognise rather than the name itself. I imagine to change a proper name the passport company and whoever its registered with would have to be notified (hence why I wouldn't bother - too much effort 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## moneypit1 (14 August 2007)

My animals always seem to get loads of names with me.  Fly boy is his real name but I call him flybe, flymo (all he does is eat), fly machine, big man and fats depending on my mood!!!


----------



## dwi (14 August 2007)

My horse isn't known by her registered name, it was horrid but unfortunately its still on her passport. You can pay a small amount £25 I think to have the new name on the passport but the old one still has to appear after it in brackets so I couldn't really see the point


----------



## MizElz (14 August 2007)

so when you register a horse for a passport, do you have to put the name as shown on breed papers? or, seeing as its first time the horse will be registered for a passport, is it up to me to decide?


----------



## WishfulThinker (14 August 2007)

I dont believe the superstition thing as Beau has had his changed twice:

Popeye - &gt; Boxer -  &gt; Beau.   

He has never had anything major wrong with him, and has never been any major trouble. 

I do though wonder why he was called Popeye!!  Someone reckons cos he has very muscly forelegs, and he got called Boxer as they though he looked a bit rough and ready, then last owner changed it to Beau as she though Boxer was too harsh, adn she saw him trotting around showing off and said he was beautiful (haha). 
He now thinks he is called Stinky as that is what I call him whenever I see him (every time).


----------



## Donkeymad (14 August 2007)

You can change the name on a Passport, but the original name must always stay - and will be shown in brackets. It does mean that if you have a prefix, you can add it as a suffix.


----------

